# Space Hulk Lorenzo Squad Project



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

_Update - project is finished! Feel free to navigate through the steps, or you can check the complete pictures via the links below.Thanks for watching!_

Hello!

I officialy present my Squad Lorenzo Project; I started painting Brother Leon, and I have been advised several times to continue with the whole squad, thought about it...and here I go! I want to update once a week and by complete painting phases [Armor, Metals...]

_Update - Picture of the Squad:_











++ Brother Sergeant Lorenzo -- Ready fo Duty
++ Brother Leon -- Ready for Duty
++ Brother Deino -- Ready for Duty
++ Brother Omnio -- Ready for Duty
++ Brother Valencio -- Ready for Duty
​
And of course any comment and critic are welcome!!


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

seeming as how he's ready for duty why not show us brother leon? :wink:


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

Brother Leon Finished, I'm going to put a drop and wings decal on the powerfist:


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

Dakingofchaos said:


> seeming as how he's ready for duty why not show us brother leon? :wink:


See above, you posted before me


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice model. You have done a lovely job on it. I really have to paint my space hulk models.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

looking pretty sweet. One part of me wishes i'd brought the new Space Hulk for these minis. 

nice job, i like the gems. looking forward to seeing the finished squad.

Rev


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

That's a very good Red you've achieved there.

I like.


----------



## Lannanaris (Nov 4, 2010)

Great job! This is making me want to paint mine. Though I need to do a bit of conversion first to make them Astral Claws :grin:


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the posts and the +reps ! 

To paint Brother Deino, I'm using the method published in WD to paint brother Lorenzo [actually is the method I used to paint Leon too], aaaaand, this is the progress at the moment, just 4 Steps:

-Black Priming [got pictures, not very interesting]

-Base Coat: Blood Red + Dark Flesh 1:1


















-Wash Chaos Black + Blood Red + DarkFlesh 2:1:1

-Blood Red + Dark Flesh 2:1



















I know, pictures are AWFULLLLLLLLL, next time I'm using the lightbox again, I promise, just moved the work table and couldn't set appropiate lights for it, ill update the pics ASAP.

And there's a side of the armor that has been a bit damaged due to the glue, I had to reposition the arm, but I think I can hide it w/o problems.

Keep tuned!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good! You are going to have a great looking squad there when you are all done. Keep up the good work. :victory:


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

Long time no see! Didn't have much time to paint , but from this week I think I will be available to paint regularly \o/

Posting pics of the Armor finished, and the Crux Terminatus




























I have to get some lights for the lightbox, I don't like the pics at all 

More to come


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Great shading + Rep


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks 

No real news, just took better pics:



























C&C welcome, I'm starting to think that maybe I made the highlights a bit 'subtle', should I make them more noticeable?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I think they are noticeable enough! 

Very nice stuff though, plus rep


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow, really long time no see!

Lack of time, these things...stopped painting and took me a while to take the brushes again, but I WILL finish; few things are worse than a non-finished project helplessly staying on the shelf...

Few progress so far, metals:


















[pics taken at night, will try to post better ones tomorrow]

I just wanted to see a brighter metal than Leon's, C&C as always very welcome


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Your termies are looking good. I think i have to try the same type of red.
Have some rep.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Pretty nice BA's, I'll be following this with intrest .


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks a lot 

Robe completed!


























It's my first white robe, but I'm pretty sure not the last.

C&C always welcome!


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

Gems and purity seals accomplished:










Critic me, offend me, laugh at my work, look down on my painting skills, despise me, make me cry [also constructive criticism welcome ]

Stay tuned, and click on Prickles. Demons need some lovin' too.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

All i can say is wow. Does space hulk mean they come like that? Cuz if you built that ill feel inferior forever... nice painting on that, and to look down on that id have to be God. To make you cry for that id make myself commit suicide. Nice work


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The only thing that throws me off is the purple blood drops gemstones, otherwise they look great. The black lining is dark and deep but you pulled if off well. The eyes look unfinished.

Maybe adding a secondary color to the fist and bolter as well.


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

JAMOB said:


> All i can say is wow. Does space hulk mean they come like that? Cuz if you built that ill feel inferior forever... nice painting on that, and to look down on that id have to be God. To make you cry for that id make myself commit suicide. Nice work


Thanks a lot  Yes, they come this way, they're the best Terminator minis at the moment IMO



djinn24 said:


> The only thing that throws me off is the purple blood drops gemstones, otherwise they look great. The black lining is dark and deep but you pulled if off well. The eyes look unfinished.
> 
> Maybe adding a secondary color to the fist and bolter as well.


Thanks for the comments! You mean the colour or the effect? You're right, the eyes are unfinished. I thought about painting the boltgun either dark red or black, and in this one I tried black


Ladies and Gentlemen, Brother Deino is finished:
















C&C Welcome as always

Any suggestion on who paint next? I think I'm changing some minis from the original squad and put Noctis,Omnio or Goriel instead.

More to come soon


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Amazing work on these minis! You make my paint job look horrible... Guess I wont be painting them any soon, will have to practice...


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I love him. How do you get so much detail? Just a good brush and practice? anyway, nice work paint the commander of the squad next whoever that is.


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello again! Back from holidays and well, left the paint desk for a while;

started painting Brother Omnio:










In this one, I made the lining by hand instead of using ink; and I'll try to paint it with focal lightings. Wish me luck!


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Focal light from the powerfist-auspex ? 
And good luck


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good mate! Deino come out really nice. I actually really like the contrasting purple gems. Keep up the good work!


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I think he came out really well. And what exactly do you mean? On what? good luck, though you hardly need it.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

How do you do your highlighting? It looks fantastic, I'd love to try it out on my BAs. You're right, it is very subtle, but it pulls the effect on incredibly, and is far superior to my plan of just highlighting with a small line of Blazing Orange haha.

*goes to eBay in search of Space Hulk minis*


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

Great PLOG, I have a Space Hulk set that I have every intention of painting and PLOGing about myself. Great start, I'm looking forward to seeing them all done and together, + rep from me.


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

Fantastic work on Deino! great looking paint job, the colours contrast well, I like it a lot!:grin:


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

Zodd said:


> Focal light from the powerfist-auspex ?
> And good luck


Not yet, first I want to try with cenital light, instead of general lights, thanks 



Midge913 said:


> Looking good mate! Deino come out really nice. I actually really like the contrasting purple gems. Keep up the good work!


Thanks a lot , let's see how this one comes out



JAMOB said:


> I think he came out really well. And what exactly do you mean? On what? good luck, though you hardly need it.


Thanks ; I want to try on this one lights from a focus, instead of generic lights on the edges



Boc said:


> How do you do your highlighting? It looks fantastic, I'd love to try it out on my BAs. You're right, it is very subtle, but it pulls the effect on incredibly, and is far superior to my plan of just highlighting with a small line of Blazing Orange haha.
> 
> *goes to eBay in search of Space Hulk minis*


I use this scheme of Highlighting:

Blazing Orange
Blazing Orange + vomit Brown 2:1

Then a wash of diluted Baal Reed, and redo the 2nd lights (Blazing Orange + Vomit Brown)

It's the wash that make them so subtle 



sphere830 said:


> Great PLOG, I have a Space Hulk set that I have every intention of painting and PLOGing about myself. Great start, I'm looking forward to seeing them all done and together, + rep from me.


Thanks , I hope they are finished soon 



Master of Sanctity said:


> Fantastic work on Deino! great looking paint job, the colours contrast well, I like it a lot!:grin:


Thanks for the encouragement !


Well, I dindt have much time this week, so I just painted the main color, Blood Red:










Don't know if start with lights or shadows, decisions decisions...

More to come,thanks everyone


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I actually cannot wait for your take on Lorenzo.

All the finished models so far are 'Eavy Metal worthy.


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow, too long without update, but its for a reason ;

I tried the focal lights, and they went well, but, with the change of highlight technique, using veils instead of ink, and such, I found a problem:

It doesn't match with its Battle Brothers, even the red is not the same tone.

So, happy for trying and learning a bit more, I decided that this work is a squad, so I started over; I'll paint the whole squad the same way, trying to improve of course, and once finished, I'm going to try new things with the next victim, I mean miniature.

ATM, Omnio is again in base colour + 1st General Highlighting, and Ill continue the PLOG from here 

So, sorry for the necro, pics of his actual state soon!

P.S: Click on Prickles, he loves you all.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Well, sometimes those things happen. Looking forward to when You are ready to show of the squad.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

did you take pics of the contrast? that would be something to stem are impatience at least


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi again, no, unfortunately I don't make pics of the testings, so I didn't take them, maybe I should have; 

just uploading pics of Omnio with base + 1st lights:


















With Omnio I will try to make the lights far more noticeable before the wash, so they don't finish being so subtle like in Deino, so its going to have more than 2, (at the moment as you can see, it is taking the same way again)

I made pics of the 2nd lights as well, but no solar light = awful colors in pics [I moved the lights I used for the lightbox, I think they are going to go back]

So tomorrow 2nd lights pictures


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

As promised, 2nd lights pics:


















At the moment, not very exciting pics :boredom:.There are some zones a bit overlighted, but they can be fixed with the future wash;

more to come!


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

I think it is interesting to follow the procedure step by step. So please keep doing it


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

@Zodd: Thanks , actually I was thinking about stopping the step by step process and post complete stages, but if you find it interesting I'll carry on this way;

Well, I used to take the pictures with my Nokia N85, that passed away just this morning (yay.), so I tried to take the final lights pics with other mobile, buuut, I didn't find the cable to connect it to the computer, so instead of these pics I'll post a photo of a giraffe:









Hey.

After the lights, I applied several layers of diluted Baal Red wash, and for this step I borrowed my housemate's camera:


















At the moment it seems to have more noticeable lights than Deino, let's see the result wiht the final lights repainted over the wash;

More to come


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

So far it looks good. All i can say is keep it up, keep painting, and make more purple jewls


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

There will be plenty of purple jewels ;

I wanted to post the final armour pics yesterday, but no camera , today I borrowed (again) my housemate's camera [thanks Stef], and here they are:



















And also, the Crux Terminatus is finished  :










I have to get my own camera soon...

Next step, metals.

More to come, C&C always appreciated :biggrin:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good as always Mike! I have always been impressed with your exceptionally smooth blending and this guy is no exception. Looking forward to more progress.


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

@Midge913: Thanks 

Not much, just metals done and WIP of the gold:


















Now that the mini has more color, I'm thinking (again) about the highlights on the armour and their intensity, and if they are noticeable enough.

More to come soon


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

I think this mini is developing very nice. As for the highlights, they are just right imho.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Its looking amazing. The highlights are great, and I love the gold. Only one thing. The purple gems are coming right?  its great anyway but I love purple
Cheers!
-JAMOB


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

These look great! Very classic feel to the red. Can't wait to see the squad all finished! +rep


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Looks great! Keep things updated.


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone 

A brief update, gold finished, and as promised to Mr. Jamob, gems 


















More to come soon


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

YES  thanks
The gems are amazing and like normal this exceeds expectations. Thanks for giving us something to look at other than homework


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

@Jamob: Thanks 

And this glorious morning I woke up and Omnio was finished!

Not liking much the pics, though, I don't get the hang of my housemate's camera :S









































I finally painted the metal cables with colours, and the result is totally better, I like this way, probably Deino is getting his cables painted; the effect is better than my idea of armored cables.

Next victim, Brother Goriel

C&C always appreciated


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Get to Lorenzo already!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking really nice man! I really like how much the gold bits contrast with the red armor. Looking forward to the next member of the squad!


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Really great job!!! Makes me jelous that my ultraMarines dont look as nice...hehehehe. Also it makes me wish I had bought that game but now its just to darn expensive. I can't wait to see them all finished and a picture taken of all of them together.


Doc


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Thats really good. the cables came out really well, and you didnt paint over the purple. I especially like the helmet and the left arm, those are really cool. Keep, do lorenzo next.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Lovely paintjob, really smooth highlight. And the black lower half of the right shoulder looks good, kind of emphacise the eagle, but what is the background for that ?


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks a lot to everyone , 

The black parts on the shoulders dont really have any background, just checking other models, I found that nice, and as you say, make a good contrast with the golden, but it is just there to look good and to make a design for every terminator;

Sorry to everyone that wanted me to paint Lorenzo, I moved on Valencio 

I want to leave Lorenzo last, so I'll be a bit wiser when I paint him; at the moment Valencio is on the desk, I chose it instead of Goriel for the positioning, I think it will look better in the Squad;

And I got a new phone! An HTC Desire S, and these are the test pics to see how good the camera is for my purposes:










Taking a closer pic...









Cool!

I took pictures later with the lining and another coat of paint, but I don't really like them, I think its the lack of sunlight:



















More to come soon, if time permits


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

One word...bitchin!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Making great progress.


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello again!

Very very long time without painting :S, but I'm back and I hope I can paint more from now on, only pics of Valencio with the red armor and lining:


----------



## ComisarGhost (Jul 9, 2011)

Awesome model man


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Welcome back Mike! I look forward to watching Valencio progress!


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome back 

Sacred Armour is complete! 
May Steel protect your flesh, and Faith protect your soul 
[Well, Ceramite in this case]


















Next step, Crux Terminatus
More to come soon


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

I really do admire your red. Looking forward to the details.
And have some rep.


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for the rep 

Yesterday I finished Crux Terminatus:



















I see it a bit...white

C&C welcome!


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Definitely going to be following this thread. You have amazing paint skills. Like most of the people who commented have said, your red is flawless, and your blending is superb. I can't wait to see more pics!

Keep it up! We are all waiting impatiently for your next post 

P.S. Have some rep!


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Well the Crux do look a little bright, but i think that is due to the fact that it's the only item not red or black. When the other details get some colour, i don't think it will stand that much out.
And the Crux have been described as made of stone, silver etc, so i think you are free to decide the colour anyway


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

4thswasi said:


> Definitely going to be following this thread. You have amazing paint skills. Like most of the people who commented have said, your red is flawless, and your blending is superb. I can't wait to see more pics!
> 
> Keep it up! We are all waiting impatiently for your next post
> 
> P.S. Have some rep!


Thanks sincerelly, and thanks for the rep 



Zodd said:


> Well the Crux do look a little bright, but i think that is due to the fact that it's the only item not red or black. When the other details get some colour, i don't think it will stand that much out.
> And the Crux have been described as made of stone, silver etc, so i think you are free to decide the colour anyway


Yes, I'm thinking the same, have to see it when the rest is painted 

Thanks a lot for the support and the rep !

Metal accomplished


























(When I finish the mini Ill drill the barrels, I always paint them first to get an idea of the location)

Most of cables will be painted in colors later, I want to finish the mini to have an idea of which colors use

Next steps, gold; thanks for watching


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

This is an amazing model. No other way to describe it. And your paintjob of it is phenomenal! I love the red on the model, as well as the color choices. Its already really good, and I cant wait for the rest of it. Not even purple could make it better


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good Mike! He is definitely progressing along nicely!


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Mike3D6,

You paid my log a visit, and now I'm returning the favor. But man, I must say the pleasure is all mine. Your terminators are very well painted. As a fellow BA collector, I truly understand the pain of painting red. But you have done a great job on these figs.... I wish I had the chance to grab a copy of the new Space Hulk game when it was released.... have always liked the game..... and the figs that came with it are amazing!! Have some rep.... cheers mate!


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

louisshli said:


> Mike3D6,
> 
> You paid my log a visit, and now I'm returning the favor. But man, I must say the pleasure is all mine. Your terminators are very well painted. As a fellow BA collector, I truly understand the pain of painting red. But you have done a great job on these figs.... I wish I had the chance to grab a copy of the new Space Hulk game when it was released.... have always liked the game..... and the figs that came with it are amazing!! Have some rep.... cheers mate!


Thanks a lot , yes, painting red can be tedious sometimes*, having to apply layer over layer over layer over layer... In my opinion, they are the best Terminator minis so far, thanks a lot for the +rep!
_[With "sometimes" I mean "Always" and with "can be" I mean "surely is in exasperating ways"]_

An amazingly busy work week, so couldn't paint much, but in the free days I managed to finish the golden parts:


























This week I'll have more spare time so I hope I manage to finish a couple of steps 

More to come soon


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

That Red is so vibrant, I love it, good job man!


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> That Red is so vibrant, I love it, good job man!


Thanks 


And this glorious day, Brother Valencio is Ready for Duty! [Actually he was yesterday night, but sun wasn't for the pics]

_For he that sheds his blood with me
shall be my Battle-Brother eternal​_































C&C always welcome and appreciated 

I'm putting Deino and Leon in the desk again for some minor fixes [Paint armoured cables, retouch Leon's metals and put decals over their Power Fists], and preparing Lorenzo for his suffering

Keep in touch!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

All I have to say is that Valencio makes a wonderful addition to the squad mate! Very nice work.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nice work, clean and neat, nice layering. Well done.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Very nicely done. And all these details everywere on the model. And i think the sinister parting of the right shoulder is a good idea too. It gives a good background for the golden wing.k:


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

Midge913 said:


> All I have to say is that Valencio makes a wonderful addition to the squad mate! Very nice work.





The Wraithlord said:


> Very nice work, clean and neat, nice layering. Well done.





Zodd said:


> Very nicely done. And all these details everywere on the model. And i think the sinister parting of the right shoulder is a good idea too. It gives a good background for the golden wing.k:


Thanks a lot to everyone 


So, Deino and Leon got their fixes, powerfists have their decals, and,

last but not least member of the squad, Lorenzo is on the slaughter table;

At the moment, just the armour's basecoat:










More to come soon! (I hope)


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Awesome. I have been looking forward to seeing what you do with Lorenzo since the commencement of this project. Can't wait to see him finished.


----------



## Zognutz (Jun 15, 2011)

wow, such a rich red finish. Really nice.
Likewise cant wait to see the next one, keep up the good shizzle


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks 

Not much in this update, just basic red armour:










And starting with highlights

Thanks for watching!


----------



## facelessone (Jan 18, 2010)

a+ on those minis......


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

facelessone said:


> a+ on those minis......


Thanks a lot 

Lorenzo's Armour complete:











Don't know yet if maybe it's too dark... We'll see later with the details painted

Thanks for watching


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good man. I don't think that the armor is too dark at all. I am looking forward to seeing this guy done.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Not too dark, i think it's spot on.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY

At last!!!


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

Midge913 said:


> Looking good man. I don't think that the armor is too dark at all. I am looking forward to seeing this guy done.





Zodd said:


> Not too dark, i think it's spot on.


Thanks for the feedback, maybe its just that has too many dark parts at the moment



Orochi said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY
> 
> At last!!!





Well, and a quick update, Crux Terminatus done:










Pic is a bit weird, but well, I think I will do,

next step, black mantle! Thanks for watching


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Looks good. I always love how well you do this armour... after this you should do Eldar with the same colour scheme, since thats your picture... BA is easily the best Nice job as always, keep it up


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

JAMOB said:


> Looks good. I always love how well you do this armour... after this you should do Eldar with the same colour scheme, since thats your picture... BA is easily the best Nice job as always, keep it up


Thanks a lot ! Now that you mention it...

























This Farseer is my first truly painted mini. What I mean is, I painted a bunch of minis before, but there were just "coloured" (base, wash, drybrush, to battle); and this one was the first I put on the working table. This one is my first mini as a painter ; so it's special to me (aaaw).

Back to Lorenzo, after a busy week, I took the brushes again and finished the mantle; camera wasn't able to take good pics though, I had to focus to somewhere else to get a nitid image, 


















I don't know if lights are too subtle in the black, opinions? I think that stronger light might break the "flow" of the mantle, comments very welcome!

More to come soon


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

:shok: Either you are a mind reader like your mini you paint really fast or that is an amazing first model, not sure which 

Anyway, I dont think its too dark. It looks good in general (we are talking about the mantel right? Some other stuff looks weird obviously because you are going to paint something over that... But yeah nice job. Especially the warlock


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ok, after ages without painting (again, I really have to take it regularly), new pics;

Golden and very early WIP skulls:


























I tried to upload them a couple of days ago, but the website seemed to be offline; I must confess I was terrified about the idea of not being able to recover the amazing black painting tutorial from Mad Matt and his Black Templars!

More to come soon


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

New Update:


































My phone broke (again!), so pics were taken with my housemate's camera (thanks again Stef), hence the different 'feel' of the photos ,

I don't know if I should apply a final highlight to the skulls, comments, Heretics?

More to come soon


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Stupid school computers  I cant see the pictures


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking great man. I vote for the final highlight on the skulls. It will give them that last bit of punch they need to really standout.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I agree you should add a final layer on the skills to really make them pop. Looking great.


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for the opinions, I applied the final highlight and it looks much better, thanks !


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I am extremely glad this thread is back up. I love BA, they are my first... love? Army, anyway, and you always do an amazing job with them. Too late to comment on the highlight... but I think it will be awesome when you post it. Keep it up, I cannot wait to see this squad completed.
Cheers
-JAMOB


----------



## bunkertube (Sep 19, 2011)

Those termies look sensational.
I'd rate them over GW's ones.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Let us see pics of the highlights.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Mike3D6,

You should most definitely add one more highlight to the skulls. Just pure Skull White will do. Great looking Terminators.


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for the comments and opinions 



djinn24 said:


> Let us see pics of the highlights.


Here you have a pic of the skulls :










I just applied one layer of white [I'm always worried about overlighting]

Critics?

Thanks a lot for the opinions and advices, I really appreciate your help to improve


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Great work!


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

Doelago said:


> Great work!


Thanks 

Ladies and Gentlemen, last but not least member of the Squad Lorenzo,
Brother Sergeant Lorenzo himself:









































Maybe I apply another light to the sword, not sure yet, but its very likely.

Family Pic:








I have plans to put them on scenic bases, but that's not part of this Plog 

And with the addition of Lorenzo to the squad, this Project Log is complete!
I'm very glad of finishing the project, not because I didn't enjoy, but because of having been able to complete the project after all that time.
It took long, but mostly because of the need of more discipline in my painting regularity, there have been hiatus of months without painting with a mini on the desk;

Thanks a lot to everyone who followed this Plog, for all the advices and words of encouragement, they really help keeping up with the work 

Once again thanks, I hope you enjoyed the project, and see you in the next plog (mine or yours!)

Mission Accomplished!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very nice and the skulls really do look a lot better. The Sergeant is looking pretty awesome as well.


----------



## lunawolf (Sep 30, 2011)

Jeez , i dont like Blood Angel normaly, but your red is so rich n deep, cant do otherwise then like those dudes! grats on the done Plog !


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulation with this fantastic job. Very well done :victory:


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

NOOOOOOO  pleasepleasepleasepleaseplease add bases into this... i cant believe its all over 
They are all amazing and i therefore think if you do any more work on them, add it. or else :threaten:
I think you should indeed yes add another light. yes i has goodly gramatical skillz 
but seriously consider keeping the bases in this plog. It would make it more condensed and awesome  Loving the work, you really brought my favorite army to life. I should have waited on the rep till you finished... but whatever. Keep painting, you are really good.
Cheers! And keep painting
-JAMOB


----------

